# Glock 39: Should I buy?



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

In about *two hours*, or when I get the call, I'm heading off to look at, and test, a Glock 39 (subcompact, .45 G.A.P., w/clip extension)

What's your experience with this gun?

What do you think of it?

How much would you pay for it? - I think it's only slightly used and well kept


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd pass on the GAP. Expensive to shoot, ammo is hard to find, and the slide is thick as a brick.

I have a nice Glock 23 that may be for sale instead. :mrgreen:


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

well that sounds like a sales tactic.:mrgreen: what are you ask'n?

i'm partial to older models of just about anything.. wish I had been around in the '30s.. I don't have have a lot of experience with newer glocks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would stay away from the .45GAP as it is a very poor seller. Ammo's high and you would have to get another barrel if you wanted to shoot lead in it. That's probably the only one they ever loss money on.


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

well... he bailed on me for a hottie:smt076... and I bailed on someone else to go with him.

so looks like i'll be web surf'n tonight

:smt024


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*LiberalCCW*, I sent you a PM.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I have heard bad things about the .45 GAP round. I would go with the Glock 23.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Consider the model 36 in 45 ACP. I have one and I plan to keep it, perhaps even use it for concealed carry. It is flat, well balanced and accurate.


----------

